# Pressure Washing, special forum prices



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking for a few pressure washing jobs to make ends meet this month. I charge $35 for one stories and $50 for two that I have to use a ladder for. Most drives and walks $35. I am on time, fast, and very good at what I do. Call me at 748-4394 to set up a time best for you, I work weekends also, so get the house looking good this weekend! These prices are for forum members and their friends/family only. 

Thanks for looking hope to hear from you!!!


----------

